# What kind of clippers do you use?



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

We have an Lister Star for a body clipper and just got a Arco SE by Wahl about a month or so ago...haven't tried that one yet. We have heard that the Arco's are really good though. The Lister's are okay, but they get really hot sometimes.

What kind of clippers do you use?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I use Oster A5's for the body and then a medium sized clipper for thier head legs and udder area, I forgot what it is called but I LOVE it. It is really cheap too, it is $36 from Tractor Supply


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We use the Premier 4000c with Xtra cover blades, they are really expensive clippers but they do the BEST job out of any clippers I've seen. I plan on buying some Oster A5 clippers for udders.


----------



## alpinemom (Oct 29, 2007)

I use Lister Star for bodies with medium blade and Oster A5 with #10 blades for the feet and around face. I use a #50 on udders


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have two pairs of oster a5's one single speed and one dual. I use a ten on the legs, a seven on the body and head and a fourty on the udder. The morning r night before a show i bic the entire udder.
beth


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

What does bic mean?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

it is a disposable razor


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I know that haha, I am really really slow today I guess I am just tired. Thanks Alyssa.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

you're welcome! I use a whal show pro, wahl pet clippers and some cheap oster clippers.....the osters were given to me and I paid $30 a pair for the others.


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

I too just use two of the A-5 osters. We have several blades, I use a 4 for winter shows and a 10 or a 7 for summer shows. I use a 15 for legs and face and a 30 for udders. (yes I am too chicken to use a 40 or a bic. lol) Oh, and at least two of each blade if you are serious about it. These clipers get hot, and are meant to, that's why you get two of them, blades too. They are a good strong, durable clipper.
(For the fiber goats I clip them with the shearmaster and the 'goat-comb' blade or I just use scissors.)
HTH


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

We have an A5, but for some reason I don't like it. It is loud, big, and gets hot very fast, and has a cord. So I use the cordless pro clipper from wahl I think. It is blue, very quiet, easy to hold, stays cool a very long time, I can clip an adult goat in 1-2 charges! I love it! The goats love it too because you can hardly here it. But I hate how all the hair sticks to you and is so itchy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I know what you mean Ashlyn!!! I absolutely hate having shaved goat hair all over my clothes stabbing me! LOL! Especially on a hot summer day! Yuck! Although I do like how the goat looks after I am all done!  

Our Lister's are big, loud, and has a cord, but I never use them on the legs anyways....just the body. The Arco's are cordless and they shaved baby fuzz pretty good yesterday...considering I was shaving the swirly hair around the horn bud!

Has anyone ever used an Andis?? Did you like it?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I used an Andis cordless, it is OK, not awesome. I use an apron when I clip, I change into a tank top and shorts first though lol. But the apron works REALLY well to keep hair off of me.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I absoulutly love the clippers I bought from Tractor Supply, the are super quiet and have an adjustable blade which is nice in some ways, but you cant change blades (atleast I don't think so..)


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, what do you guys do for blade care?


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I'll have to try the an apron! Last year I tried using.....don't laugh!....a plastic garbage bag....that was too hot!!! :lol: 

We have a small clipper from TSC...by Wahl called Stable Pro or Master or something like that! Anyways...that thing vibrates and the goats hate it, especially ones that don't like their legs being touched. And the little retarded lever thingy doesn't stay down. And if you have a goat kicking(like my showmanship goat, Lady, whom I don't have any more) and just bump the lever it makes it go to the shortest blade and I don't realize and give the goat a bald spot(remember...showmanship goat! NOT good!). 

Hmm....blade care. We oil before, while, and after shaving. And of course, we brush all the hair off when we're done. When blades are dull...we send them off to be sharpened. We have two sets of blades for each clipper, so when one set is being sharpened...we can use the other. And right at this point in time...I can't think of anything else we do to the blades.

Oh and and for doing inside the ears and toes....we have a Pocket Pro by Wahl.


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

Ashlynn, you said 1-2 charges, you have to wait for the clippers to charge before you are done with the animal?! Sorry, I need to get several doats done in a day, no time to wait. 

Chelsey, blade care: I use the 3 in 1 spray while I am clipping to cool and lube. I tke my blades to the feed store who has a person that sharpens them for a small fee.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have had those stable pro kind my goats hated them to lol. I think they discontinued the kind that I have. They are a few years old. I just ordered a medium pair of Wahl clippers they are really nice ones. I personally do not like cordless, they never last as long as they say they will.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh and Jacque, I have done the Garbage bag thing too lol.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

LOL!! Atleast I am not alone....  :lol:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

theres a little secret i have to bicing the girls' udders. I do use the fourty because it gets pretty close, you just have to be carful. Its easiest to do if you have twelve or thirteen hours of milk in there. As for the disposable razors. I mix a bucket or pretty warm like bathrub warm water, and squirt a fair amount of hair conditioner in the water. I see a lot of people use shaving cream but i rub conditioner on the udder, it keeps it smooth and soft and its harder to cut them. When im done i have a product called udderly smooth, its like a lotion i rub that all over the place. It cools it and soothes the skin. It works really well, and my does always get compliments on the texture of their udders. 
As for blade care, make sure you wash the goat before you clip her, your blades will last a lot longer, I mix up a bucket with shampoo and a few drops of dawn dishsoap, this really helps cut the grase. I set up a tether in the yard and let her or him eat grass in the sun while they dry, usually can get two done in a short time, they love the special treat and warm sun on their backs. I usually ctrim hooves at this time too, during the summer their feet get so dry and hard, the water and shampoo really softens them up. i don't use kiool lube because it gums up the blades, i use blade wash or WD40 and oil. Making sure to take the blade off every so often and use a soft toothbrush to get all the hair out. As for the motor getting hot this is where two pairs of clippers come in handy. After the clip job they get another quick bucket dumped over them with a few drops of dish soap to get the clipper oil and stuff off them. 
When i bathe them for shows i let conditionser set on them after the shampooing for five to ten minutes, making sure to give her a light spray to keep her wet. This makes the coat oh so very soft and they feel like velvet.
Hope this helps a little i kind of elaboarted a little ok a lot on the subject!
beth


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you soooooo much Beth! This will be my first year showing does in milk so that info was alot of help!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, and I use the slicker aprons, so that the hair can't meke it's way through the fabric.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i use the oster clipmaster on the body & oster a5 with a #10 blade. i also have the oster power pro cordless & i have 3 batteries for it so i have 2 charge at all times so never have to wait. i use that on the legs,face & ears. i use a #50 surgical blad for there udders & then i put udder butter on them. i have a set of whal that i got in 2004 but i find they gat alot hotter faster than my oster.
i also found that if you wear denim like jeans & a denim shirt the hair dosen't go thru it & stab you or make you itchy


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

What we do for blade care is we bought this stuff at the beauty supply store, its a 3 in 1 blade coolant, cleaner and lubricant and we spray that on every 3 minutes. Then every 5 minutes we put clipper oil on the blades. After we are all done clipping goats we run the blades through diesel fuel to finish cleaning out any dirt and it also keeps the blades lubricated for a long time.


----------

